# Talk about a Puppy Mill!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a link to where I got my beautiful sweet Laurel! At the time I got her I knew nothing about puppy mills! I answered an ad in our news paper and my hubby and I traveled about an hour, picked her out, and 1 week later brought her home. 
Take a look at all the designer dogs and the number and different breeds.I'm not sorry that I got Laurel, but if I had known better, I wouldn't have supported this breeder at all! 
This place was an honest to goodness puppy mill!
Blue Ribbon Kennels of Ohio


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I almost did the same thing when I was looking for my maltese but thank goodness I found this site right before I took the plunge. Zach came from a BYB a family who raised wheatens to pay for their blind child's schooling. At least it was a small operation and not a puppy mill and I stay in touch with her. Zach was my fourth wheaten and turned out to be my very best one.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of my dogs past and present with the exception of Dewey , came from Back Yard Breeders. They were from people with two dogs that they bred, not several different breeds and designer breeds. When we went to get Laurel, we were shown her, and her two sisters in the living room of their home. They brought mama in, but not Dad. We never realized that the Kennels were out back that housed all the dogs and puppies. I never knew of these places until I joined SM.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper came from a BYB too. She was a lady who had the mother and father as her pets. We saw both parents. She kept the puppies and parents in the house and let them nap on the couch with her so at least it was better than a puppy mill. Pippers size at 13 lbs now sure makes it obvious he wasn't from a reputable breeder.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe is from a pet store...if I had known about puppy mills and the likes back then, I certainly would not have gotten her from there. It makes me sick to think I supported a puppy mill. On the other hand, I wouldn't trade her for anything in this world!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ugh...similiar to my situation. She showed me the one litter, little did I know she had 60 something dogs on the first floor...when I asked about dogs barking...she said it was her sisters who lived downstairs...talk about too trusting....we live and we learn...that is for sure!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh! I know you love Laurel and wouldn't trade having her for anything in the world. :wub: I'm so thankful that I came here BEFORE I got Tyler or I know I would have gotten a Maltese from a pet store or site. What you don't know, you don't know and that's why I try to educate people every time I can. Just the other day, a woman I know told me her son and GF bought a little puppy. I asked where and she said they were in Pennsylvania Dutch country and someone was selling this cute puppy who is a mix of Pom and Yorkie though she says it looks like neither. I then went on to tell her in all likelihood it was a puppy mill and she was aghast. Told her how many Amish run these mills. I suggested they get insurance right away. But she's afraid to tell her son because then he'll say, "You're just saying that because you don't like my GF and you don't trust me, yada,yada,yada" and she's sure it will blow up in her face. I fear that she's right in this instance but she's going to bring up insurance in a way he won't feel is threatening. Wish everyone could know.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Maddie came from a pet store. It was a "groomer" that was selling puppies. After the business became bigger they dropped the grooming part. We met a man there saying that he was the owner of her mother. He gave an educational lecture on how to take care of a puppy. When I thought I lost her puppy shot records I called the phone number I was given and it lead to a disconnected number.

It wasn't until I bough a few Maltese/Small Breeds dog books that I realized we'd made a mistake. I didn't know about puppy mills or BYBs.

I will say that I am happy that we got Maddie because there was 3 mean ladies looking at her before we got to hold her. Maddie was so difficult to train so I am happy that we have her because most people could not handle her and I know she wouldn't ended up abused or in a shelter or worse. Even at 4 she is not completely potty trained.

I will say that I have experienced health issues with her and I thought about maybe a post as a warning but didn't want to get yelled at because of where she came from. Maddie has a heart murmur, luxating patellas in her back legs ( the vet didn't stage them), a deformed foot, and she fractured her back last winter. She is only 4 years old. We have speculated that Maddie is a little bit slow. She doesn't act like our other dogs.

It was only with the help of this site that I know about how to find a good breeder and rescues.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Sweet Maddie. Other than the tear duct issue Laurel's been healthy, we'll have to see how her future will be. The place that I got Laurel no longer sells full blooded Maltese. They are all crossed with another breed.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Sweet Maddie. Other than the tear duct issue Laurel's been healthy, we'll have to see how her future will be. The place that I got Laurel no longer sells full blooded Maltese. They are all crossed with another breed.


Sadly where Maddie came from they still sell full blooded Malteses. The puppies don't look like normal Maltese puppies to me they look sick and sad. I've looked at their website.


----------

